# Tuna Chunking



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

When you run out of the prefered chunking baits, chunked black fin tuna, mackeral etc. If you chunk with a buffet of various kinds of chunks (whater is on hand) will it still draw the YFT and will they hit?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough to say, I never chunked with nothing out of the ordinary. Their diets are so broad, I dont see why not .


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I have successfully chunked with anything from rainbow runners to blackfin to bonita to barracuda (oily fish) to hardtails and beyond.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I once saw an old pic. of guys using a small blue marlin to chunk with! I think it was bermuda in the '60s


----------

